
Soldiers with top secret clearance forced to use potentially insecure app - jascii
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2019/11/12/soldiers-with-top-secret-clearances-were-forced-use-an-app-that-could-endanger-them-they-say/
======
robcohen
I’m shocked, shocked I tell you that management doesn’t understand what
security means. Shocked.

The military and cyber security just don’t mix. It’s simply too complicated.
The military is a blunt tool. Security is nuanced. It’s going to get a lot
worse before it gets worse.

Source: 7 years in uniform

------
jascii
I had to shorten the title due to HN's size limit.

